#ubuntu-au 2011-05-30
<gggs> any idea why the gnome calendar applet starts the week on Monday, despite the en_AU locale?
<gorilla> gggs: we do start the week on the Monday.
<gggs> gorilla: s/Monday/Sunday/ , I've answered my own question though, there's an error in the locale
<gorilla> gggs: ahh. A bug in locale?? :-/
<gggs> gorilla: yea, "first_weekday" is "1", the same as en_US; in en_GB "first_weekday" and "first_workday" are "2"
<gorilla> eww.
<gggs> en_AU has "first_weekday 1", en_US has "first_weekday 1 \n first_workday 2", en_GB has "first_weekday 2 \n first_workday 2"
<gggs> the locale has full contact details of the guy who wrote it, but it also says he wrote it in 1996. How should I file a bug/submit a diff?
<gorilla> I think you treat it as a bug in Ubuntu and let the process at Ubuntu decide if they want to take it on board internally or not. Something five years old since the last update could be orphaned.
<gggs> gorilla: I found it at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/langpack-locales/+bug/192507 ; someone changed the status to "Won't Fix" because "I just talked to some Australians who said that they consider Sunday the start of week."
<lubotu2> Launchpad bug 192507 in langpack-locales (Ubuntu) "en_AU locale: first day of week incorrect" [Low,Fix released]
<gggs> oh hey a bot
<gorilla> yeah meet lubotu2 :-) It will fetch any link and provide the html head contents. LP #192507 would also work. I think.
<lubotu2> Launchpad bug 192507 in langpack-locales (Ubuntu) "en_AU locale: first day of week incorrect" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192507
<gorilla> gggs: looks like it has been fixed.. or at least configurable.
<gggs> gorilla: page says "Confirmed → Invalid", then "Won't Fix → Fix Released" back in 2008, but I can't see anywhere you could configure it
<gorilla> yea, the last update is vague: "Thanks, that was my suggestion - make it configurable in panel.". Feel free to bump it!
<gggs> how do I do that?
<gorilla> gggs: I'm currently working but you would need to be log into launch pad and post an appropriate comment.
<gggs> sure thing, I'm trying to get hold of the dev who changed it's status first
<gggs> I should probably make sure my fix worked first
<gorilla> gggs: fair enough. Sounds like and good idea.
<gggs> I was running 10.04, I installed 11.04 yesterday & I'm still trying to get it right
<gggs> hmm, changing first_weekday didn't fix it
<gggs> disregard that, running locale-gen fixed it, calendar now starts on a Monday
<gggs> apparently to get 'Monday' changed as the first day of the week upstream, I need to provide some sort of official reference; any ideas?
<gorilla> australia government web sites..
<gorilla> gggs: I could have a better look tonight but even wikipedia said somewhere that the first day of the week is Monday.
<gggs> tried that, but I wouldn't know where to start: "Australian Government official policy on the first day of the week"? it's an ISO standard & default for the UK, but not for Aus
<gorilla> gggs: This is almost good enough to me. http://blogs.news.com.au/couriermail/parenting/index.php/couriermail/comments/so_which_day_is_the_first_day_of_the_week which is good enough for me, it refers to ISO-8601
<gggs> gorilla: nice, I can't find where she referenced that from though
<gggs> gorilla: I think I found it- "AS ISO 8601-2007", which superseded "AS 3802:1997", but you have to pay $109 just for the PDF
<gorilla> Yeah, you could be right. Someone should be able to give you the relevant page that states which is the First day... I still think that it's Monday :-)
<gggs> I agree :)
<head_victim> sagaci: I just changed to the next team meeting's chair on the meeting page
<head_victim> I didn't realise it was possible until I actually looked for it ;)
<sagaci> no worries, thanks
<head_victim> And on that revelation I'm off for the night I think. Got some stuff to catch up on.
<sagaci> righteo no worries
#ubuntu-au 2011-05-31
<firtvid20> Hello
<gggs> hey guys, I installed 11.04 yesterday, having issues with firefox; for some reason, every now and then it'll completely halt my system for 4 or 5 seconds
<firtvid20> I've never really used firefox
<firtvid20> gggs: Just Google Chrome for me. Maybe it's an old version of Firefox?
 * firtvid20 is back
<gggs> anyone have a similar issue? the issue seems to Xorg, which explains why everything stops
 * firtvid20 thinks this channel is AFK
<sagaci> head_victim, pingg
<head_victim> sagaci: pong
<sagaci> head_victim, tried to test out the bot in #mootbot-test, but doesn't seem to be working there
<head_victim> Feel free to have a practice here :)
<head_victim> I can play along 
<sagaci> oh, so what stops john smith mucking around with it, or is it open to all
<head_victim> It's pretty much open
<head_victim> Provided as a service.
<head_victim> Use it in here if you like, we'll do a quick run through of commands to have a play
<sagaci> sorry, just watching that foo fighters doco
<head_victim> No worries mate
<gorilla> evening all.
<head_victim> Evening gorilla 
<sagaci> hi
<gorilla> hi head_victim, sagaci and also the lurkers.. we know who you are :-P
 * head_victim is a serial lurker
<gorilla> head_victim: so that's where you keep going wrong... if you say something then you are not lurking.
<head_victim> Oh see, I can't even lurk right :P
<head_victim> Nah I do it alright in other channels, just hard to lead a group you don't speak to ;)
<gorilla> head_victim: you nominate a sock puppet :-P
<head_victim> Hah I thought I was the sock puppet heh
<head_victim> gorilla: do you use social media much?
<gorilla> head_victim: not much no.. I mean, I have a facebook account but wish that I didn't.
<gorilla> I mean I wish that I didn't have to have one.
<head_victim> Fair enough, just sussing out as many people as I can to see the best way forward for the team in that regard.
<head_victim> The whole group versus individual account thing
<gorilla> yeah. I have been following the thread on the mail list and not sure what the best option is.
 * firtvid20 is not AFK
<firtvid20> How do I set a mode on IRC?
<head_victim> firtvid20: dpends on what sort of mode
<head_victim> gorilla: cool just checking
<firtvid20> Like say if you wanted to hide your hostname?
<head_victim> firtvid20: that's a cloak, not a mode.
<head_victim> !cloack
<head_victim> !cloak
<lubotu2> Want to hide your IP while connected to freenode? See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks - More information available in #freenode
<head_victim> Heh typo
<firtvid20> !clock
<firtvid20> lubotu2: Cool, I'll have a looksie
<lubotu2> firtvid20: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<head_victim> No worries
<head_victim> !cookie
<lubotu2> Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<firtvid20> lol, I have to pay to get a cloak.
<head_victim> No, you CAN pay to get a cloak
<head_victim> You can get unaffiliated ones for nothing I thought
<firtvid20> Oh yeah
<firtvid20> Also, when I tried upgrading my Ubuntu from 10.10 to 11.01, some of the repo packages couldn't download from the Optus repo. D:
<head_victim> Might have just been in the middle of a sync
<firtvid20> Yeah, I should try again tomorrow
<firtvid20> I also had this problem with another friend's laptop updating from 10.01 to 10.10. It wouldn't update just because it couldn't download an "important" package from Optus
<head_victim> I'd suggest trying a different repository
<head_victim> aarnet is pretty good
<firtvid20> Ok, I'll take note of that. Thanks.
 * firtvid20 gives head_victim a cookie
<head_victim> Hah thanks
<firtvid20> :p
<sagaci> aarnet or internode
<head_victim> Evening quail_laptop 
<head_victim> sagaci: I'm off for the night but if you want to test out mootbot feel free.
<sagaci> thx
#ubuntu-au 2011-06-01
<Octatron> Hi all, anyone know how to import email from Windows Mail to Thunderbird?
<gggs> Octatron: http://kb.mozillazine.org/Importing_and_exporting_your_mail
#ubuntu-au 2011-06-02
<gggs> thegoodcushion: I remember you said were looking for a Dvorak keyboard before: seems Unicomp have a bunch of tactile old-school keyboards: http://pckeyboards.stores.yahoo.net//keyboards.html
<gorilla> gggs: those look awesome.. Did they take over making the IBM Series M keyboard?
<gggs> gorilla: I'm not sure, wikipedia says "The Model M keyboard is a class of computer keyboards manufactured by IBM, Lexmark and Unicomp, starting in 1984.", so it sounds like it
<gggs> must've continued production
<gorilla> The customiser 101 looks the same... I have one of the IBM ones.. very nice keyboard.. not usb though.
<gggs> I consider that an advantage, I've only got 3 USB ports on my laptop
<gorilla> Likewise but my latest desktop doesn't have ps/2. USB just works! 8 USB ports from memory.
<gggs> really, no PS/2? maybe you could make your own curly-cable (you know the one) for it?
<gorilla> PS/2 is slowly going bye-bye... along with the parellel printer port.. and the list goes on.
<gorilla> I could look for a USB to PS/2 adaptor.
<gggs> parallel died a long time ago, haven't seen a serial port for a while either, but that's the first I've heard of PS2 being phased out
<gggs> how sentimental, my first PC was a PS/2, hence the keyboard
<gorilla> The PS/2 is quiet a large plug compared with USB, also not hot-swappable. Some motherboards are tolerant of it but to spec it's not.
<gggs> I guess so, it sounds like I'll have to pickup a USB adapter over the next few years
<gggs> or maybe I'll throw some money on one of those "Customizer 104/105" USB keyboards
<gggs> wikipedia: "Unicomp has had difficulty making them profitable because they rarely break, and most retailers will not stock such an expensive keyboard.[1]"
<gorilla> hehe.. that doesn't surprise me and the general public don't want to spend the money on a keyboard... "but it cost more than the hard drive!"
<gggs> yea $80 for a keyboard really isn't much when you consider its 50-year service-life, our Model-M's are over 20 years old
<gorilla> Yeah.. it's something to can leave to your children when you go... but not a minute before I am done with it. :-D
<gggs> haha I'd prefer to be buried with mine along with my trackball, like a samurai and his katana
<gorilla> haha :-)
<gggs> I was just wondering, why do phones & atm's have 1->0 number pads, and keyboards & calculators have 9->0 number pads?
<gggs> I'm reading up on the rationale for the programmer variant of the Dvorak keyboard layout, he re-arranges it to 1->0
<gorilla> gggs: No idea..
<thegoodcushion> gggs: thanks for that link, I was asleep before but I just got it
<gggs> thegoodcushion: no problem, there's a couple of companies that do Dvorak-labelled keyboards, but these guys purchased the license to the buckling-spring tech of the Model M
<thegoodcushion> right
<gggs> I don't know how it would compare to the newer Cherry switches
<sagaci> video and audio and screwing up for me on my main ubuntu install :/
<gggs> sagaci: how so?
<sagaci> well at first I thought i was just flash but then I tried totem and mplayer and it's just playing at like 10x speed, I can't slow it down and sound isn't working on audio or video
<gggs> what Xorg driver are you using?
<sagaci> wouldn't have a clue
<dkg779> anyway in ubuntu I can monitor my net usage, or check it from Terminal?
<gggs> System -> Administration -> System Monitor
<dkg779> sorry gggs an actual accrued total of how many mb I have downloaded
<gggs> dkg779: Under the 'Resources' tab is a network graph for the past 60 seconds, current up/down throughput, and total up/down since boot
<gggs> you can also find the total with `ifconfig`
<dkg779> thanks gggs
<gggs> np
<dkg779> yeah ifconfig did the job, thanks gggs
#ubuntu-au 2011-06-03
<sagaci> head_victim: ping
<head_victim> sagaci: pong
<sagaci> head_victim: have you found a way to get lubuntu alpha 1 from aarnet
<head_victim> I don't think they mirror Lubuntu?
<head_victim> Hang on I'll have a look
<sagaci> well I just thought that it coming official
<head_victim> Yeah, does aarnet mirror Xubuntu or Kubuntu though?
<head_victim> Hm they have Xubuntu but not Kubuntu
<sagaci> xu and ku
<head_victim> Send a request?
<sagaci> and myth
<head_victim> I can't see K but I'll believe you :) 
<head_victim> We're (Lubuntu) waiting on ubuntu to update some hardware to be added to the cdimage host
<sagaci> head_victim: under ubuntu/kubuntu
<head_victim> Download any of the daily's and just install lubuntu-desktop
<sagaci> yeah i'm downloading the normal alpha 1 64-bit
<head_victim> I can't even see that on aarnet, just 11.04 CD
<sagaci> most of these latest isos only work via cd boot. must be a bug in unetbootin
<head_victim> rsync -vtlrh --progress --stats --delete www.mirror.aarnet.edu.au::ubuntu /media/aarnet/
<head_victim> That's how I get my CDs :D
<Fudge> hi guys
<head_victim> Gday Fudge 
<Fudge> how u mate
<sagaci> sorry, downloading that iso from cdimage.ubuntu.com
<head_victim> sagaci: ah fair enough
<head_victim> sagaci: you on the lubuntu mailing list? There was a announcement of the A1
<sagaci> i could probably wait for an alternate cd under xubuntu or mythbuntu but I don't want to wait another day for aarnet to sync
<head_victim> Fudge: a bit tired but not too bad
<sagaci> yeah, I am
<head_victim> I just learnt this morning that I can nest gmail labels. I then spent an hour cleaning up my filters and labels.
<Fudge> gmail or google really sh|tted me recently, with updates to the services for domain hosting my personal and organisational accounts  conflicted and screwed up settings to googlegroups
<head_victim> Ah I've never really used google groups except for Ubuntu-AU I went through and tried to clean out some of the spammers
<Fudge> cool
<sagaci> hi
<sagaci> head_victim, pingg
<head_victim> sagaci: pong
<sagaci> head_victim, is that lubuntu bug still happening? I'm on my netbook on 11.04 so I could test it
<head_victim> Yeah, I have no idea how to troubleshoot it either
<sagaci> so what's actually the problem
<head_victim> If I run stuff from the cli it all runs as normal, if I click any menu items or other icons it tries to open it as root (without prompting for password)
<head_victim> But according to finger and whoami I'm logged in as the normal user
<sagaci> oh ok
<head_victim> It's a little odd. I might try logging out and back in or something
<sagaci> did you happen to chgrp or chown everything
<sagaci> just opened leafpad, happened as a normal user
<sagaci> brb
<head_victim> If anyone is looking for something to do - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1773483
#ubuntu-au 2011-06-04
 * Fudge pokes head_victim 
 * head_victim falls over
<Fudge> wow must be all this coffee
<head_victim> hah in between mowing and washing the car, what can I do for you
<Fudge> i was wondering if you know anything about setting up vpn's
<Fudge> trying to find info, ive only ever used them once years ago on windows and i installed the client, my bro inlaw gave me the address to connect to and i can see the four computers across australia
<Fudge> could, that is
<head_victim> From memory that's built into network manager
<Fudge> yes yo ucan connect to vpn's from there but does that have to go through some server as a gateway? guess ill keep googling round :d
<head_victim> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VPNClient
<head_victim> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VPNServer
<Fudge> tks ill read those mate
<head_victim> Yeah sorry it's not something I've looked into too hard before. Someone else in here might be able to chip in some more links but I'd start with those and start googling the stuff that didn't make sense :)
<head_victim> OpenVPN looks like the thing to look into
<gggs> why is /tmp a different colour in ls? what does that indicate?
<head_victim> gggs: it's been aliased
<gggs> aliased?
<head_victim> type "alias" into a terminal and it will sho you what has been aliased for you by default
<head_victim> They usually alias grepping and ls for some reason
<gggs> actually I just figured it out; /tmp is on / and only has 4GB free, so I created a directory in /home with the same permissions, it seems any directory with 777 permissions gets a different colour...?!
<head_victim> Possibly, if I ever use a terminal much I try to switch all that stuff off.
<head_victim> I find it all annoying, but I'm a bit of a grumpy sort.
<gggs> it's a blue fg/green bg
<gggs> actually I like colour, makes things more readable
<head_victim> I usually use white on black
<head_victim> or light grey on black
<gggs> same, it's easier to look at and doesn't light up the office
<gggs> hey, did you know that when Alexander Graham Bell invented the telephone in 1876, he already had three missed calls from CHUCK NORRIS
<gggs> Chuck Norris also doesn't have a reflection; there is only one CHUCK NORRIS
<gggs> haha, a cop once pulled over Chuck Norris... the cop was lucky to leave with a warning
<gorilla> #
<gorilla> Justin Beiber screeched like a high-pitched girl the time he saw Chuck Norris. His voice is still up there today
<head_victim> gorilla: nice link there http://biebian.sourceforge.net/ I saw that the other day
<gorilla> head_victim: that's so wrong :-)
<gggs> head_victim: omg omg Justin Bieber Linux
<head_victim> I'm more a hannah montana linux fan myself
<gggs> sorry room, my new home is #justinbieberlinux-au
<gggs> rofl
<ikt> justin beiber
<kaushal> Hi
<kaushal> I have a specific case wherein I have two sources.list one is global and other is local so global is denied when i am in office and allowed once i am out of office so is there a way to switch it automatically meaning once in office point to local and out of office point to global is that possible ?
<ikt> hmm
<ikt> would be possible to setup a script
<head_victim> Can you specify a sources.list in the apt-get command perhaps?
<elky> you can put additional sources.list files in the sources.list.d directory.
<elky> I don't know that'd override enough for apt to stop crying about the inaccessible ones though
<elky> You're probably better off having a hosts file rewrite.
<ikt> host file rewrite mmm
<elky> yeah. in /etc/hosts have au.ubuntu.com (or whatever) pointed at the office domains. It's going to be a pain if this is a laptop that moves between in office and out of office, but if you have a vpn, it ought to be ok
<elky> Regardless, it's easier to edit the hosts file and add or remove a # than copy sources lists around and potentially accidentally overwrite one of them
<head_victim> Yeah I looked up some man pages, I was hoping you could use a flag to not use the default sources.list file but apparently that's not an option.
<sagaci> http://paste.ubuntu.com/618307/ - doesn't look like an option
<head_victim> Unless the config file is useful?
<elky> the ideal thing would be to have the office reroute the requests for ubuntu repositories to their local versions
<elky> rather than blindly dropping them
<elky> this isn't something that apt has been designed for. make a feature request on their bugtracker maybe, but you'll need to use one of the options listed above until that happens anyway.
<airtonix> why would you need something like that ? 
<ikt> which thing?
#ubuntu-au 2011-06-05
<thegoodcushion> afternoon all
<thegoodcushion> Recommendations for a cheap new laptop that can run Ubuntu?
<elky> thegoodcushion, pioneercomputer.com.au have cheap computers and come with ubuntu installed. their customer service is appalling though.
<elky> er, pioneercomputers.com.au
<thegoodcushion> ok...
<thegoodcushion> I was thinking of JB Hifi
<thegoodcushion> or Officeworks
<elky> that too. you'll have to go see what your local outlet has, write down the models and check the intarwebs
<elky> and if you're in a place that has msy check their prices to see if they also have it, because both places will beat the price
<head_victim> sagaci: I can't even find Ubuntu alpha on aarnet
<sagaci> yeah, i'll send a request email sometime this week
<head_victim> They have the repositories but maybe they don't do dailies or pre releases
<head_victim> Now I have to wait :/ Ah well, it's going to take over an hour to dl
<head_victim> I might have to do some REAL work instead of playing around with VBs
<head_victim> I'm playing with Lubuntu 32 bit alpha 1 and Ubuntu 64 bit alpha 1
<head_victim> I'll just keep updating until release
<gorilla> head_victim: VB === Victoria Bitter. Didn't think you had that up there.
<head_victim> gorilla: ha ha
<head_victim> I should really do an Xubuntu and Kubuntu install as well just to keep abreast of it all
<sagaci> kubuntu has a nice installer
<sagaci> well it's pretty much the same but it looks a bit nicer
<elky> gorilla, i keep seeing people in wellington drinking it. i can't fathom why.
<gorilla> elky: Because someone told them that it's a premium beer, perhaps?
#ubuntu-au 2012-05-28
<jfer> hi. it would appear that ubuntu.org.au is down
<jfer> are you aware of this problem?
<elky> head_victim, ^ it would seem that the drupal install has fallen over.
<jfer> I was wondering if it would be possible to get some 12.04 discs sent out to me that is all.
<jfer> I was intending on giving them to some friends some of whom have never used Linux before. I though that the art work and branding would give a more professional touch.
<bradm> the website should be back up now
<jfer> are the CDs on ubuntu.net.au official CDs?
<elky> jfer, occasionally, peter burns them himself when there's none available
<elky> which is most of the time, really. 
<head_victim> bradm: thanks, not sure why it keeps doing that :/
<bradm> head_victim: no, I wasn't able to see what was causing it, but kicking apache fixed it
<head_victim> Fair enough, it's been happening here and there since the update to the drupal
<head_victim> bradm: it's dropped again if you're still here (the website), if not I'll go ping in sysadmin in a few minutes.
<elky> bradm, out of curiosity, what drupal version is the site on?
<elky> actually probably best to poke me in pm
<jaddi27> elky, drupal 6, but not sure full version details
<elky> jaddi27, yeah, i also want to know something they shouldn't say in a logged channel
<jaddi27> ah, ok. sorry about that
<elky> thats ok
<head_victim> sagaci: I haven't seen jellyware online since you mentioned it the other day, might pay to shoot an email
#ubuntu-au 2012-05-29
<head_victim> sagaci: was it the 23/24 of June you were in Sydney?
<sagaci> yup
<head_victim> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDays
<head_victim> We could line up the open days with that?
<sagaci> yeah I thought about doing the day then but I've just lent my router, (and therefore life away from home), to someone on satellite internet getting an avg of 15kB/sec
<sagaci> not that it hinges on having internet access but I'd rather have it for that kind of event
<head_victim> We found that no one really needed the internet, most people had their own dongles or paired with their mobiles.
<sagaci> yeah well either way, it's the kind of situation where I'm only there for a couple of days and unless someone from around, err, Sydney can secure a venue within the next couple of weeks, I'd rather postpone it until July holidays when I know I'll have more time and the 4G goodness
<head_victim> Sounds fair, that June date may be pushing it for time.
<head_victim> So when are uni holidays?
<sagaci> not sure but school holidays are the very end of June to mid-July
<sagaci> that usually syncs with uni timetables
<jaddi27> i finish uni around the 24th june
<head_victim> jaddi27: cool just looked up qld schools and they finish on the 22nd of June
<head_victim> Start back 9th of July
<jaddi27> yep, that sounds right
<jaddi27> UQ has holidays from then for four weeks, i think it is
<sagaci> I'm leaning toward holding a local exhibition/open events on ubuntu rather than a Sydney open day, just because I can secure the event and it's, well, local
<head_victim> sagaci: sounds fair, feel free to chime in on the ML so it's not all me talking to myself ;)
<head_victim> As much as I like the sound of my own voice :D
#ubuntu-au 2012-05-30
<jfer> head_victim: Hi. I was wondering if it would be possible to get some 12.04 CDs sent out for dustrubution?
<jaddi27> jfer, head_victim is often not around at this time of day, but should see the message later tonight
<jaddi27> if you email him (off the list is fine), he will definitely get the message
<jfer> jaddi27: Ok. I think I will shhot him an email in that case. Thanks.
<jaddi27> jfer, that's fine
<ikt> head_victim, yeah I tried to make chat go back onto user days from the argument it got into but it seems to have backfired :/
<ikt> There's not a lot I can do
<ikt> I wake up at 10am, work till 8pm, study till 11-12, sleep by 2
<ikt> rinse repeat
<ikt> should do some stuff on the weekend
<ikt> great idea :D
#ubuntu-au 2012-05-31
<sagaci_> jaddi27, are you around for a while?
#ubuntu-au 2012-06-03
<head_victim> jaddi27_: well we're finally getting a move on with the new membership board stuff, just so you know your app has been moved to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership/Boards for now. We're working on setting times and dates for meetings. When they're agreed upon I'll let you konw and feel free to pick whichever suits best.
<jaddi27_> head_victim, Thanks for letting me know. I will keep an eye out for the changes
<jaddi27_> hi sagaci 
<sagaci> jaddi27_, ping
<jaddi27_> Sorry I missed you message the other night - I got it, but when I went to reply my wireless dropped out, and I didn't bother to restart the computer to fix it
<sagaci> fair enough, are you around for a bit?
<jaddi27_> Yep, I can be
<sagaci> I wanted to test out a g+ hangout
<jaddi27_> I can do that with you fairly soon, if you would like
<sagaci> yep no worries, just making sure my yeti will work
<jaddi27_> sure
<sagaci> jaddi27_, invited
<jaddi27_> sagaci, Just saw that. I will set up my computer
<sagaci> righteo, looks like it's a hell of a lot better than when it was first launched
<jaddi27_> sagaci, so this is a test public hangout?
<sagaci> yup
<jaddi27_> ok. i don't have a camera on this computer, but voice can still be checked
<sagaci> whups
<jaddi27_> looks like you left
<sagaci> yep, stop broadcast ends the whole thing
<sagaci> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=xFK-r0DzUS4
<jaddi27_> oh, wouldn't have expected that
<jaddi27_> still processing video, but will wait for it to finish
<sagaci> done
<sagaci> leul
<sagaci> doneskies
<jaddi27_> head_victim, When you are around, I have a couple of youtube questions for you
<head_victim> jaddi27_: feel free to ask away :)
<head_victim> I'm in and out a bit but can still answer when I walk past
<head_victim> Ok, so irc'ing via an ipv6 tunnel broker isn't overly stable :/
<Liinda> hey
<head_victim> Hello
<Liinda> oh wow ppl do talk in here
<head_victim> Occasionally.
<Liinda> Ahh. I didnt even know freenode existed
<head_victim> I ditched most networks for freenode, it's where all the cool kids hang out.
<Liinda> I'm on austnet atm
<Liinda> irc
<head_victim> My sympathies.
<Liinda> haha thanks
<Liinda> so, stupid question, is this accesible via an irc client though? or just via the weblink
<sagaci> yes, the former
<head_victim> Both and many other ways as well
<sagaci> I use chatzilla standalone on windows and xchat on ubuntu
<sagaci> many other clients out there
<elky> most clients will have freenode preconfigured, nearly all irc clients on ubuntu will have a clone of freenode which is labelled as ubuntu
<elky> (disclaimer: not exactly a clone, it points to irc.ubuntu.com which just redirects to freenode. done this way so if freenode disappears, they can point the irc domain somewhere else)
<Liinda> ahhh opkay cool cool
<Liinda> thanks guys :)
<Liinda> *okay
<Liinda> goodnight x
<jaddi27_> head_victim, How is the youtube account set up? it is linked in with the mailing list?
<head_victim> Currently it's just a stand alone account for the team
<jaddi27_> Ok. I would like to try and link it to the google+ page, but haven't looked into it properly yet
<head_victim> Ah ok, feel free. I have no idea how it works but as long as it's not too spammy go for it (I'd imagine whenever a video is uploaded sending a notice wouldn't be bad, etc)
<head_victim> The more automated the joining of the accounts around the place are the better.
<head_victim> Hmm g+ really looks different these days
<jaddi27_> yeah, g+ is a lot better now
<jaddi27_> i want to try to link it up for hangouts to work and be linked to the youtube account
<head_victim> I've got nothing really against it, it's just I don't really do any social media.
<head_victim> jaddi27_: sounds good :)
<head_victim> Might be able to run some adhoc meetings on team projects that way.
<jaddi27_> yeah, i was thinking that
<jaddi27_> it would be a bit more interactive that way
<head_victim> Yeah, you can even use ustream to share a desktop for all the watch on while you're on a hangout as well
<jaddi27_> It should be possible to share the screen directly using the hangout tools, which will be easier still
<head_victim> Ah ok, I didn't know that feature existed.
<jaddi27_> just have to use dual monitors or something possibly
<head_victim> Sounds like something fun to play with :)
<jaddi27_> yeah, i will invite you and sagaci along to try it out when I get it working
<jaddi27_> which might be in a few weeks, after uni exams
<head_victim> Sounds good, I have my uni entrance exams this week myself
<head_victim> Should be starting study at the start of July
<jaddi27_> good luck with that head_victim 
<head_victim> Thanks mate, no doubt you've done enough study to not need luck with your exams
<head_victim> Is there a limit on how many people can properly contribute in a google hangout?
<jaddi27_> I think 9 was the limit, but i haven't checked recently
<head_victim> Enough to make it worth it then
<jaddi27_> this week is study week, so hopefully by the end of it I will be ready
<jaddi27_> yep, i think so
<sagaci> [22:51]	<head_victim>	Sounds good, I have my uni entrance exams this week myself
<sagaci> glanced at that and assumed jaddi27_ said it
<sagaci> entrance didn't register
<head_victim> sagaci: it's a little scary, I haven't had any sort of tests for 10 years
<sagaci> looks like the humble indie bundle has adopted the firefox release schedule
#ubuntu-au 2013-05-27
<Chat7000> Hii
#ubuntu-au 2013-05-28
<Noskcaj> I'm going to make an Ubuntu themed PC, with many case mods. is it possible for me to get sponsored?
<jared> Noskcaj: you'd have to put together a strong business case for it. They're not just going to hand out money to trick up a PC without getting something in return
#ubuntu-au 2013-05-30
<ubuntuuserfromxp>  hi, please tell if i install ubuntu on a pendrive then data on pendrive before installation will remain on pendrive or it will be removed
#ubuntu-au 2013-06-01
<jared> jea: my spidy sense is tingling regarding Tamara on FB, a bit spammy to me, your thoughts?
<jea> jared: i will take a look at it soon. i haven't been taking a great deal of notice of it over the past few weeks due to assignments
#ubuntu-au 2013-06-02
<jea> jared: Completely agree. Posts and person removed from group. She is not from Aus anyway based on her profile
<jared> jea: cool, I'm just too much of a social media newbie to be sure
<jea> No worries. It is hard to tell with some people until afterwards, like in this case
<jared> Yeah if in doubt I add and then clean up as quick as I can when I find out 
<jea> That is the approach I use too
<jea> luckily it doesn't happen too often
<jared> Hows uni coming along?
<jea> Assignments finished on Tuesday, so now on study week before exams
<jea> Handing in the last assignment was a very nice feeling, after having 10 assignments in 6 weeks
<jared> Damn, the most I've had is about 7 in 6
<jared> And 4 of those were only 500 words.
<jea> Mine were basically all programming ones, apart from one course that was finding problems in a document and then writing such a document
<jared> Ah, I'd be lying if I said I knew how much work that was ;)
<jared> But either way, just getting that many things done in that time is a pain in the neck.
<jea> Yep, certainly is
<jared> I'm just writing an economics assignment tonight (due midnight) and then I only have 2 exams before I'm half way through the course.
<jea> Cool. How many years is it?
<jared> Well because I've been doing 2 subjects at once it's been 1 year to do half of it. But I'll be dropping back to 1 subject at a time from the end of this teaching period so it will take another 2 years to finish.
<jared> You must be a fair way through yours now as well?
<jea> Right. At least there is flexibility to do it over the time frame you want
<jared> Yeah, pretty much you can do as much or as little as longa s you like.
<jea> Yes, after this semester I will only have 3 more semesters of the degree
<jared> I can not do teaching periods if I don't want to, etc.
<jared> I think it's because it's so expensive as long as you're willing to pay they're willing to take the money. We worked it out that the tuition alone is $100 per student per contact hour.
<jared> Plus books and standard uni fees.
<jea> At this stage I just want to get it all over and done with
<jea> Yes, it is quite expensive
<jea> And the prices just keep going up
<jared> Yeah I wanted to do it all in 2 years but it's really killing me at the moment. No time for anything between 40+ hour week at work and 20+ hours of uni a week (more in assessment weeks).
<jared> Yeah, the thing is, if they cap the self eduation expense for tax claims it's going to really hurt everyone in my course. They want to cap it at 2000 a year whereas that is only one six week course for us.
<jea> That change is going to hurt a lot of people
<jea> Unfortunately the politicians in their world of politics don't need any of it, so they don't see the point
<jared> I don't mind the loss of the reduction for if you paid upfront, that didn't bother me but I know there are people spending 40k plus a year on studies that are going to probably stop if that comes in.
<jea> They want people to keep learning, but they do not want to assist them in doing it
<jared> Ah well, my economics assignment is beckoning. I'm looking at the economic rationale behind paid parking as westfield shopping centres. Essentially, for shoppers it's great!
<jea> That is an interesting topic to investigate. Certainly a divisive one
<jared> When you get into it it's not really divisive at all. Those that were freeloading and not using the shopping centre will dislike it but the shopping centre car park isn't there for commuters or other businesses in the area.
<jared> Less than 7% of shoppers even needed to pay anything at all.
<jea> I don't have an issue with it. It seems the main complainers are the commuters
<jared> And in fact all it meant was that the genuine shoppers had a much better experience beause it was then much easier to find a park on a regular basis.
<jea> Possibly it is a bit annoying for the staff in the shopping centres, having to pay, but people in the CBD have to do that
<jared> The shopping centre isn't paid to be a park and ride though, so the commuters aren't event contributing to the shopping centre revenue at all, just the operating cost of the centre.
<jared> There are 1k parks assigned for employees out of the 6.5k total parks available.
<jea> I think commuters just like to complain in general
<jea> is this Chermside?
<jared> That's the first one, yep.
<jared> I believe carindale and soon garden city will have it as well.
<jea> Yes, Carindale has it now. Garden City soon with their big upgrade
<jared> Suits me to a tee, I'm never in a shopping centre for more than 3 hours.
<jea> At GC they just demolished an entire carpark for the development. Paid parking would help them out a lot during the upgrade, so what spaces are left are not taking by people on the bus
<jared> And if I am it's because I'm buying stuff, therefore parking will be free anyway.
<jea> Neither. In and out quickly suits me
<jared> jea: with garden city all you do is arrive right on 9am when they open up the car park near the bus way so you just drive straight into an empty car park.
<jared> If you're there early trying to get a park don't bother, you just have to wait until they open it.
<jea> I only found out yesterday that you didn't have to pay if you buy a certain amount
<jared> Yeah you get an hour extra free for $50 and if you spend $200 it's free for all day.
<jared> Something along those lines anyway.
<jea> Ok. I suspect I will never be there long enough to find out
<jea> and yes, the David Jones carpark at GC is useful for the late opening time. not that I shop at that time very much
<jared> GC is my local "big" shopping centre. Realistically the CBD is closer but it's a pain
<jea> GC is closest to us also. We often go to Carindale though due to having more shops available
<jea> looking forward to the new shops in GC though
<jea> two netsplits. that is a but much
<jea> netsplits got a bit confusing then, so reconnected
#ubuntu-au 2014-05-27
<shean> hello room i am thinking of moving  over to ubuntu 14.04  from windows  is antivirus needed in ubuntu linux ?  ill mainly be using ubuntu for daily needs banking  music/video and document work 
#ubuntu-au 2014-05-28
<badbugz> it doesn't hurt to have anti-virus. which one? readup avcomparatives report i guess.
<badbugz> :)
